# Radeon VII & GPU-Z support?



## vailr (Feb 10, 2019)

Is the Radeon VII supported yet by GPU-Z?
In particular, there seems to be a problem in certain systems such as with the Intel X299 chipset, of being forced into "CSM enabled" mode when the Radeon VII is installed. 
Would like to use GPU-Z to double-check that the "UEFI bios check box" for this card is indeed checked.
Thanks.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 10, 2019)

According to the VBIOS info in TPU's Database, the Radeon VII VBIOS doesn't actually support UEFI.  That seems like a pretty big oversight on AMD's part to me...


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 10, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> According to the VBIOS info in TPU's Database, the Radeon VII VBIOS doesn't actually support UEFI.  That seems like a pretty big oversight on AMD's part to me...



Are you kidding me? A 2019 GPU that does not support UEFI??


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 10, 2019)

I am sure I read somewhere on the forums that @W1zzard was working on getting it to work with GPU-Z. I think there was something going on. Hopefully, he can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 10, 2019)

IIRC he was on holiday... it's being ironed out.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 10, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> the Radeon VII VBIOS doesn't actually support UEFI.


Great for those that don't have UEFI Bios
Pretty Sure AMD/AIB will introduce UEFI Bios in Revised Production Runs


----------



## Fouquin (Feb 10, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Are you kidding me? A 2019 GPU that does not support UEFI??



It's likely a reporting error. Every other Vega based product has UEFI, seems like a massive headache to make a card that doesn't. It may have a hybrid UEFI/BIOS for extended compatibility, and the database is just not recognizing it. (Something that AMD did actually offer with the Fury X.)


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 10, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> It's likely a reporting error. Every other Vega based product has UEFI, seems like a massive headache to make a card that doesn't. It may have a hybrid UEFI/BIOS for extended compatibility, and the database is just not recognizing it. (Something that AMD did actually offer with the Fury X.)



It was an optional BIOS with UEFI support for FuryX after the card was released for more than 6 months. I do remember that.


----------



## Fouquin (Feb 10, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> after the card was released for more than 6 months.



Yeah, it was almost a year later, April 2016. I don't believe_ any_ of those were ever verified in the database.


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 10, 2019)

It doesn't appear to be a reporting error. There doesn't seem to be a UEFI GOP image(and/or a compressed EFI ROM containing it) in the BIOS. At least not one that I can find by looking for it assuming the PCIR data structure(which they've always used in the past). There's only one instance of the Device ID in it too. So unless they've omitted that from the UEFI GOP image(which I can't imagine they could/would), it's not likely the UEFI GOP image exists in any form. Weird...

@vailr in case you didn't get the gist of that...unless they've changed things drastically in the manner that they've implemented UEFI GOP support(which AFAIK is not even possible while retaining compatibility)...the card doesn't have a BIOS that supports UEFI GOP(which is also evident by having to use "CSM enabled" mode). In other words...all is working exactly as it should be...given the circumstances. So far as I can tell...

NO UEFI GOP FOR YOU!

Unless...

*WARNING! Proceed henceforth in this post with EXTREME CAUTION!*

Now. You'd be a fool to try flashing it without a dual BIOS card(or another GPU/IGP to get you into Windows so you can use ATIFlash), and/or a means to flash the BIOS EEPROM via specialized hardware(SPI flasher), if it didn't work. However, I just made a Radeon VII BIOS with UEFI support using the latest Vega compatible AMD GOP version 2.4.0.0.0. I would NOT expect it to work. It might. But just to be clear...*DON'T DO IT, DON'T DO IT, DON'T DO IT...I WARNED YOU NOT TO DO IT!!! *That being said...the file is attached below for research purposes ONLY! NOT FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION!


----------



## Fouquin (Feb 10, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> It doesn't appear to be a reporting error. There doesn't seem to be a UEFI GOP image(and/or a compressed EFI ROM containing it) in the BIOS. At least not one that I can find by looking for it assuming the PCIR data structure(which they've always used in the past). There's only one instance of the Device ID in it too. So unless they've omitted that from the UEFI GOP image(which I can't imagine they could/would), it's not likely the UEFI GOP image exists in any form. Weird...
> 
> @vailr in case you didn't get the gist of that...unless they've changed things drastically in the manner that they've implemented UEFI GOP support(which AFAIK is not even possible while retaining compatibility)...the card doesn't have a BIOS that supports UEFI GOP(which is evident by having to use "CSM enabled" mode). In other words...all is working exactly as it should be...given the circumstances. So far as I can tell...
> 
> NO UEFI GOP FOR YOU!



What a strange decision by AMD.


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 10, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> What a strange decision by AMD.


It may be that they couldn't for some reason. That's pretty much the only reason I can think of for them not to have. I mean...it was easy enough for me to do it with lordkag's UEFI GOP updater tool. Surely they could have done it just as easily if they wanted to. Unless it's just not possible to make it work ATM.


----------



## DSM2 (Feb 11, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> *WARNING! Proceed henceforth in this post with EXTREME CAUTION!*
> 
> Now. You'd be a fool to try flashing it without a dual BIOS card(or another GPU/IGP to get you into Windows so you can use ATIFlash), or a means to flash the BIOS EEPROM via specialized hardware(SPI flasher), if it didn't work. However, I just made a Radeon VII BIOS with UEFI support using the latest Vega compatible AMD GOP version 2.4.0.0.0. I would NOT expect it to work. It might. But just to be clear...*DON'T DO IT, DON'T DO IT, DON'T DO IT...I WARNED YOU NOT TO DO IT!!! *That being said...the file is attached below for research purposes ONLY! NOT FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION!



Anyone tried it already ?


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 11, 2019)

A simple way to validate this would be to try to use UEFI secure boot.

IT shouldn't boot without a proper UEFI image IIRC.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 11, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> A simple way to validate this would be to try to use UEFI secure boot.
> 
> IT shouldn't boot without a proper UEFI image IIRC.



On the old FuryX with dual BIOS i actually had to flash BOTH to the UEFI version for secure boot to work. Weird.


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 11, 2019)

DSM2 said:


> Anyone tried it already ?


Not that I know of. Looks like 5 people have downloaded it so far though. I would if I had one to try it on. But I'm setup with all the proper tools to fix it in a matter of minutes if it didn't work. I don't really think it will work either. If it's like previous Vega cards you can't really do a damn thing with the BIOS and get away with it. You can update the AMD UEFI GOP version(or change it to any version 2.0 or later) with previous Vega. But that's pretty much it. In fact...that is it AFAIK. I don't expect Radeon VII to be any different. Or, let me put it another way. You can't remove the UEFI support from, or disable the UEFI support in, a Vega BIOS(technically you can...but it won't boot if you do). So I doubt you can add it to a Radeon VII BIOS(also...you can...but it probably won't boot if you do). I'm thinking the same thing protecting the Vega BIOS from letting that happen, will also be protecting the Radeon VII BIOS from letting that happen. I could be wrong though.


R-T-B said:


> A simple way to validate this would be to try to use UEFI secure boot.


I presume that's already been tried. Hence the need for "CSM enabled" mode. IOW...Secure Boot pitching a fit about not being able to find a UEFI GOP image is the only reason why you'd _need_  to do that(_need_ as in no boot period without disabling SB/enabling CSM mode). You'll just get a black screen during boot until the desktop appears with other UEFI features enabled(but without a VBIOS that supports UEFI GOP).


R-T-B said:


> IT shouldn't boot without a proper UEFI image IIRC.


Well...define "proper"? With AMD cards, even if the Legacy ROM of the Hybrid BIOS has been edited you need a modded UEFI GOP image with a signature check bypass to use SB(or any UEFI GOP features). And even then some cards(and/or card + mobo combos) apparently can't use SB. Though other UEFI GOP features will work(fast boot etc.). My 280X doesn't have that issue on my MSI Z77 mobos. I'm able to use SB(and all the other UEFI GOP features) with an edited Legacy ROM and the modded UEFI GOP image.


xkm1948 said:


> On the old FuryX with dual BIOS i actually had to flash BOTH to the UEFI version for secure boot to work. Weird.


Not calling you a liar. But that makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. Only one VBIOS can be read at any given time on a dual/triple BIOS card. One with a switch anyway. Which they all have AFAIK.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 11, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> Not that I know of. Looks like 5 people have downloaded it so far though. I would if I had one to try it on. But I'm setup with all the proper tools to fix it in a matter of minutes if it didn't work. I don't really think it will work either. If it's like previous Vega cards you can't really do a damn thing with the BIOS and get away with it. You can update the UEFI GOP version(or change it to any version 2.0 or later) with previous Vega. But that's pretty much it. In fact...that is it AFAIK. I don't expect Radeon VII to be any different. Or, let me put it another way. You can't remove the UEFI support from, or disable the UEFI support in, a Vega BIOS. So I doubt you can add it to a Radeon VII BIOS. I'm thinking the same thing protecting the Vega BIOS from letting that happen, will also be protecting the Radeon VII BIOS from letting that happen. I could be wrong though.
> 
> I presume that's already been tried. Hence the need for "CSM enabled" mode. IOW...Secure Boot pitching a fit about not being able to find a UEFI GOP image is the only reason why you'd _need_  to do that(_need_ as in no boot period without disabling SB/enabling CSM mode). You'll just get a black screen during boot until the desktop appears with other UEFI features enabled(but without a VBIOS that supports UEFI GOP).
> 
> ...



Just pointing out what I observed. Could actually be anything and most likely due to Windows 10 bugs preventing boot up.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 11, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> Well...define "proper"?



In that case, essentially it simply means existing and with valid signature.  That is afterall, the entire point of secure boot:  firmware and boot validation.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 11, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> What a strange decision by AMD.


I do have to admit this Radeon VII is a mysterious device, that should have had increased numbers over Vega 64, but does not, despite its performance advantage. And now doesn't seem to have UEFI. 
Radeon VII Cores = 3840 Why not match Vega 64?? I wonder.
Vega 64 Cores = 4096


----------



## Fouquin (Feb 11, 2019)

Super XP said:


> I do have to admit this Radeon VII is a mysterious device, that should have had increased numbers over Vega 64, but does not, despite its performance advantage. And now doesn't seem to have UEFI.
> Radeon VII Cores = 3840 Why not match Vega 64?? I wonder.
> Vega 64 Cores = 4096



Hardware couldn't increase because 64CUs is the absolute limit of GCN in a monolithic die. They could have matched Vega 64 exactly, but then you're asking for even lower yields as nearly perfect fully-functional dies have to be used. There's also the side of power delivery needing to be bolstered, as well as thermal dissipation being even less manageable. Honestly going for fewer, faster CUs makes more sense than brute-forcing the extra hardware and dealing with the extra resources that go along with that.

But that's all off-topic.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 11, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> Hardware couldn't increase because 64CUs is the absolute limit of GCN in a monolithic die. They could have matched Vega 64 exactly, but then you're asking for even lower yields as nearly perfect fully-functional dies have to be used. There's also the side of power delivery needing to be bolstered, as well as thermal dissipation being even less manageable. Honestly going for fewer, faster CUs makes more sense than brute-forcing the extra hardware and dealing with the extra resources that go along with that.
> 
> But that's all off-topic.


Thanks for the great explanation. Makes sense to me now.


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 11, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Just pointing out what I observed.


And I'll take your word for it. Strange things do happen. That's for sure. But that, specifically, _shouldn't _ ever happen. The switching circuit is designed to enable only one BIOS to be read at a time. It _shouldn't_  be possible for any external firmware(ie motherboard UEFI/BIOS), or any OS software/program/app, to detect if both BIOSes support UEFI(or even to detect there being another BIOS at all, other than the one able to be read at the time).


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 11, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> And I'll take your word for it. Strange things do happen. That's for sure. But that, specifically, _shouldn't _ ever happen. The switching circuit is designed to enable only one BIOS to be read at a time. It _shouldn't_  be possible for any external firmware, or any OS software/program/app, to detect if both BIOSes support UEFI(or even to detect there being another BIOS at all, other than the one able to be read at the time).



As an end user i had little intetiom to dolve something mysteries like that. So flash both BIOS is went. 

At least AMD provided UEFI bios back then. I hope they do so again for Radeon 7. Maybe not everyone needs it, but at least it is nice to have.


----------



## ratirt (Feb 11, 2019)

Does RVII have dual bios like Vega's do? Somehow I missed that information.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 11, 2019)

ratirt said:


> Does RVII have dual bios like Vega's do? Somehow I missed that information.


There is no dual BIOS switch



vailr said:


> Is the Radeon VII supported yet by GPU-Z?


It is not, AMD changed all registers and APIs. Still working on it


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 11, 2019)

Ok...so there's now some breaking news on this story. Apparently ASRock has released a Radeon VII BIOS with UEFI support. Which according to hellm is the reference BIOS with a UEFI/GOP image.


			
				hellm said:
			
		

> There is now a BIOS released by Asrock, it has the exact same legacy image as the reference BIOS, and also has an UEFI/GOP image.


https://www.win-raid.com/t892f16-AMD-and-Nvidia-GOP-update-No-requests-DIY-46.html#msg71150

Which I confirmed by checking the ASRock site.
https://www.asrock.com/Graphics-Card/AMD/Phantom Gaming X Radeon VII 16G/#BIOS

I downloaded it, but I'm unable to extract the BIOS from the .exe. I did, however, use the compressed EFIROM(containing the latest Vega compatible AMD GOP version 2.5.0.0.0) uploaded by hellm to make a new Radeon VII BIOS with UEFI support. Which again...might not work. Or it might. I don't know for sure if there's any special magic involved in adding the compressed EFIROM to the Radeon VII BIOS so that it works correctly. Maybe, maybe not. I would have liked to do a side-by-side comparison to the one I made. But...unfortunately...no.

Anyway...hopefully someone flashes the ASRock BIOS soon and uploads it to the TPU database. But...until then there's this.

EDIT: I figured out how to extract the BIOS from the ASRock .exe. I've compared it to the one I made and they're very similar. So it's possible the one I made will work. But I'm still not betting that it will. Anyhow...who cares? You can just flash the one from ASRock and it will almost certainly work. Though I can't guarantee it will. But if it doesn't...that's on them...not me. So I'm attaching the folder I downloaded from the site linked above. Inside of which are the original contents, plus the .rom I extracted.

EDIT 2: Just flash the one attached to the post below. It's the same. Minus a weird header that might have caused a problem(as I didn't think far enough ahead to remove it). So if you downloaded the one I attached...just delete it. Don't risk flashing it for no good reason.


----------



## DSM2 (Feb 11, 2019)

AsRock Hybrid Bios - Already tested and works perfect.


----------



## vailr (Feb 11, 2019)

This user flashed a non-UEFI Sapphire Radeon VII with the Asrock Radeon VII UEFI firmware:
https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/...sful-build-extended-guide.255082/post-1907056


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 11, 2019)

All Radeon VII cards(released to date) are reference models. Meaning...any BIOS that works on one will work on another(regardless of the brand, which for reference cards is essentially just different stickers and a different box). And while I'm not guaranteeing the BIOS @DSM2 uploaded will work(basically because I haven't tested it myself, as I have no means to). I have checked it against the ASRock Hybrid/UEFI BIOS, and it's the same. So...if it works on an ASRock Radeon VII...it will work on ANY Radeon VII(again...that's been released to date). That much I CAN guarantee.


----------



## vailr (Feb 11, 2019)

Maybe only Sapphire branded Radeon VII GPUs are missing the UEFI support. They had the same omission on some earlier 500 series cards.


----------



## DSM2 (Feb 11, 2019)

No I use an MSI Card and my good friend KGP used a sapphire. Both had no UEFI GOP


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 11, 2019)

It's a reference card. Typically, all reference cards use essentially(if not entirely) the same BIOS. Which is cooked up by AMD and distributed to different manufacturers in an identical configuration for each of them. Sometimes manufacturers will change the subsystem/subvendor ID, so that the card identifies in software as a particular brand. But other than that, the BIOS is essentially(if not entirely) the same. Since it's being used on what amounts to the exact same card, regardless of what brand the stickers or boxes say. And there's no real need for it to be any different at all. In other words, I can pretty much guarantee you all manufacturers got the same BIOS from AMD without UEFI support. Some of them may have put their name on it so to speak. But so far only ASRock has added UEFI support...AFAIK.

EDIT: Oddly enough Sapphire and PowerColor both state their Radeon VII cards have UEFI BIOS support. We know that's not true of Sapphire(don't know about PowerColor, but I doubt it). No such statements from MSI, Gigabyte, XFX or ASUS though(at least none that I can find). And we already know ASRock has a UEFI supporting BIOS ready(but they don't mention it anywhere either, except on the page where you download it). XFX does state theirs has "Microsoft® Windows® 10 Support". Which IS NOT the same thing as UEFI support...for the record.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 11, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> EDIT: Oddly enough Sapphire and PowerColor both state their Radeon VII cards have UEFI BIOS support.


I'd assume copy/paste


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi there, not pushing or pressuring anyone, just want to know if there's any progress on GPUZ support for Radeon VII.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2019)

GamerGuy said:


> Hi there, not pushing or pressuring anyone, just want to know if there's any progress on GPUZ support for Radeon VII.


Progress yes, public release not yet, hopefully this week


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Progress yes, public release not yet, hopefully this week


Awesome!!!  Anxiously awaiting its release....


----------



## FM_Jarnis (Feb 19, 2019)

Oh, when you get a public version ready, maybe send us a copy of the DLL version as well so we can update Futuremark SystemInfo for 3DMark and other benchmarks - quite a few Radeon VII owners grumbling about it


----------



## turbogear (Feb 19, 2019)

DSM2 said:


> AsRock Hybrid Bios - Already tested and works perfect.


I have flashed my Sapphire Radeon VII with this using ATIFlash without issues.


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 24, 2019)

I've flashed mine to the latest BIOS version 016.004.000.038.011717, quite easily done actually. Anxiously awaiting the release of GPUZ with Radeon VII support....


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2019)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-z-test-build-need-large-scale-beta-testing.253010/

This has Radeon VII support among other changes, please test and feedback


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Does it recognize the 1660 ti?

EDIT: I followed the link, it does.


----------



## kgp (Feb 28, 2019)

New ASRock Phantom Gaming X Radeon VII 16G BIOS firmware rom ver. 190221 from 2/26/2019.

Improve graphics card compatibility.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 28, 2019)

kgp said:


> New ASRock Phantom Gaming X Radeon VII 16G BIOS firmware rom ver. 190221 from 2/26/2019.
> 
> Improve graphics card compatibility.


Upload using GPU-Z please


----------



## kgp (Feb 28, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Upload using GPU-Z please



New ASRock Phantom Gaming X Radeon VII 16G BIOS firmware rom ver. 190221 from 2/26/2019 saved with GPU-Z and also uploaded to database.


----------



## turbogear (Feb 28, 2019)

kgp said:


> New ASRock Phantom Gaming X Radeon VII 16G BIOS firmware rom ver. 190221 from 2/26/2019 saved with GPU-Z and also uploaded to database.


I wonder what is difference between this one from Asrock and the one that was released by AMD very recently.
https://www.amd.com/en/support/radeonvii-vbios-eula
That one had a version: 016.004.000.038.011717
Before the above mentioned one AMD released  016.004.000.030.011639 to add UEFI support.


----------



## turbogear (Mar 1, 2019)

turbogear said:


> I wonder what is difference between this one from Asrock and the one that was released by AMD very recently.
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/radeonvii-vbios-eula
> That one had a version: 016.004.000.038.011717
> Before the above mentioned one AMD released  016.004.000.030.011639 to add UEFI support.



I checked it. 
The new Asrock bios that kgp posted is the same as the one that AMD release recently.
AMD released bios: https://www.amd.com/en/support/radeonvii-vbios-eula

Here is a screenshot from ATIFlash.
My Radeon was flashed a week ago with AMD released v106.
ATIFlash shows that the Asrock one is same version like available on AMD website.


----------



## cool_recep (Dec 25, 2019)

turbogear said:


> AMD released bios: https://www.amd.com/en/support/radeonvii-vbios-eula


404. Anyone has this BIOS file please?


----------



## turbogear (Dec 26, 2019)

cool_recep said:


> 404. Anyone has this BIOS file please?


Hi,

It seems AMD removed the link from their website. 
You can download the bios from the link in post #44:








						Radeon VII & GPU-Z support?
					

Ok...so there's now some breaking news on this story. Apparently ASRock has released a Radeon VII BIOS with UEFI support. Which according to hellm is the reference BIOS with a UEFI/GOP image. There is now a BIOS released by Asrock, it has the exact same legacy image as the reference BIOS, and...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




As I mentioned in post #46, the  Asrock bios that kgp posted in #44 is same as the one which was on AMD website.


----------

